# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Dentist Question?

## paulnelson

Hey there! I got my wisdom teeth taken out on Friday and am currently in the process of trying to avoid a dry socket. Im in no pain and honestly have used the pain meds minimally even before. 3 days now and Im still waking in the morning with blood in my teeth and mouth dentist Edmonton. (Dont think its persistent but I could be swallowing it throughout the day) I think the bigger thing is my breath is really bad and for reference, Im spitting up what almost look like bloody loogies. I have pictures for reference but dont know if thats fully acceptable on the thread. Contacted the specialist to try and get in but trying to gauge the seriousness. Im not at all majorly concerned just dont want to end up with any complications if Im not taking it seriously enough. Thanks.

----------


## Henryclark

I think we must visit a dentist having the latest equipment. It is good to break away from traditional dental lab equipment from the latest stock available online from time to time. However, as a dental professional, knitting traditional from modern dental equipment shows both its advantages and disadvantages. In this way, youll see how your dental practice will make ends meet. Online suppliers are reliable if having good ranking.

----------

